

Edward Snowden's Christmas Message 2013 [video] - piratebroadcast
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjOACWG0oW8

======
lauradhamilton
Found an illegit copy: [http://vimeo.com/82666985](http://vimeo.com/82666985)

------
lauradhamilton
Where is it? I can't play it.

